# 20 Ton Shop Press



## Billh51

I have been busy in the shop over the last several weeks working on my shop press as time allows. Trying to fit it in amongst several other projects that always seem more important. Anyway, it’s all done and ready to use. It is my own design and built out of used materials I had left over from other projects. 
 I did buy a new 20 ton air assisted jack and hand winch from Harbor Freight. Also I picked up the guide bearings on EBay. I think the pictures are self explanatory so I won’t go into a lot of details. The one thing that I thought was rather important, was to enclose the springs. I don’t care for the presses that are made with them exposed right in front of your face, wouldn’t want to be there if one lets go.
 I did attach the pictures in kind of the order it was built but they got kind of scrambled up after loading them, anyway I’m sure you get the idea.


----------



## Ray C

Limited only by the size of the bottle jack....   Nice build!

Ray


----------



## Technical Ted

Very nice job! A couple weeks ago I picked up a 20 ton press from Harbor Freight that was on sale for $149. Want to trade? 

Ted


----------



## brino

Wow, Built like a 50 ton or more!
Nice work...it looks very professional.
-brino


----------



## Bob Korves

One way to deal with exposed springs under tension is to run a wire rope cable through them and anchor it.  It can be pretty thin cable, depending on the spring size.  However, I do like your diamond plate solution better, looks nice!  A nice job on the entire build as well...


----------



## Silverbullet

I like it , super strong , the added diamond plate says it's quality built. SAFTEY first too. I'd say this is a build of the month in my opinion.


----------



## BROCKWOOD

I like the wench for moving the table up & down!


----------



## GoceKU

Beautiful job on the press i especially like the finishing touches, like rounded feet, and aluminium diamond plate.


----------



## Boswell

Very Nice !


----------



## FOMOGO

Nice build, handy tool to have in the shop. Mike


----------



## Superburban

Great job. I would not have thought of yellow, but I like it. A project you should be dam proud of.


----------



## markba633csi

Looks nice and strong, great design. Like the footies too, and the star-pins


----------



## Buffalo21

nice job, Ihave mine on heavy duty casters, pull it out to use it, push it in the corner when done.


----------



## extropic

Very nice build Bill.

I'm not sure I understand how you have the winch cable routed.
Is the winch winding two cables (one for each side) or ???


----------



## Billh51

Technical Ted said:


> Very nice job! A couple weeks ago I picked up a 20 ton press from Harbor Freight that was on sale for $149. Want to trade?
> 
> Ted


 I might have to think about that for a while.


----------



## Billh51

extropic said:


> Very nice build Bill.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how you have the winch cable routed.
> Is the winch winding two cables (one for each side) or ???


I will attach another picture that may show the cable routing a little clearer. It is one cable attached in the middle of the drum and split to each side of the bed.


----------



## markba633csi

So a single cable folded in half? Two ends coming off the drum?


----------



## Billh51

markba633csi said:


> So a single cable folded in half? Two ends coming off the drum?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## markba633csi

I vote this for "project of the month" !
Mark


----------



## Billh51

Wow, thank you all so much for all the kind comments, I didn’t think this would generate this kind of interest. I did work on a few things today to help finish it off. The handle that is supplied with the jack is pretty pathetic, so I made another one. It was a shift handle off a riding lawnmower that I modified a little bit to work on the jack. I had a little stub of aluminum shaft, so I also made a holder to keep it close by when not using the air assist. Now I need to scrounge up some steel for press plates. I guess things are never really quite done.


----------



## tjb

Wow!  Beautiful work, Bill.  I second the motion for Project of the Month.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## markba633csi

I only wish I had some large chunks of uninterrupted time to work on stuff like that- taking care of an elderly parent really cuts in to the available shop time-


----------



## Billh51

tjb said:


> Wow!  Beautiful work, Bill.  I second the motion for Project of the Month.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry


I don’t know what to say other than thank you Mark and Terry


----------



## pineyfolks

Looks great. You'll really appreciate the smoothness of operation with those rollers on it.


----------



## RandyM

Very well done. Good Job!


----------



## Billh51

markba633csi said:


> I only wish I had some large chunks of uninterrupted time to work on stuff like that- taking care of an elderly parent really cuts in to the available shop time-



I know what you mean Mark. I took care of an elderly aunt of mine for four years and also my father for four years. It does take up a lot of your time and can also but so frustrating at times but they do need the care. I guess we're all going to be there some day, hope you get some more shop time.


----------



## 34_40

I can only say what the others have already said..  WOW, what an awesome project.  I'd be proud to have that in my shop.
Certainly worthy of the POTM imho.


----------



## kd4gij

That is awesome . The only other thing I can say is , When will mine be done.


----------



## brino

kd4gij said:


> The only other thing I can say is , When will mine be done.



Yeah me too, where do we submit our orders?
-brino


----------



## tjb

Bill,

How tall is it?  Any idea of approximate weight?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Billh51

tjb said:


> Bill,
> 
> How tall is it?  Any idea of approximate weight?
> 
> Regards,
> Terry



Terry,
 The press is 6’-6” tall and 36”wide. The main frame is constructed from 6x12 wide flange beams.
So that gives you 24” between the uprights on the width. The weight is approximately 400 lbs.


----------



## tweinke

Very nice job on the press! Looks well thought out and I especially like the use of what was on hand. I guess you could say its a very im press ive project


----------



## brino

tweinke said:


> I guess you could say its a very im press ive projec



We still don't have that "groan" button!


----------



## Downunder Bob

A great build, About 25 30 years ago I built one of similar size while working on an oil tanker ship. Of necessity it had to be able to be dismantled so that it could be hauled by manpower from one end of the ship to the other. So it was many large bolts and nuts holding it together. When dismantled the heaviest part was about 50kg. It was a little over 2m tall with a max usable height of 1.6. and 1m between the side columns 20t capacity provided by a powerpack cylinder. It never got painted and didn't have any fancy winches or springs it was very basic but when needed it did the job. Unfortunately no pictures.

A great build and superbly finished.


----------



## Joe in Oz

BROCKWOOD said:


> I like the wench for moving the table up & down!


I would like a wench to wind my table up and down too!


----------



## dave_r_1

Yes, shop wenches are pretty rare...


----------



## solo

Really nice, love the yellow. When your ready to boost up the power, let me know. I have several main lift hydraulic cylinders, new take offs from forktrucks. Around 28-36" stroke and a Big rod, 3" I think. The things must weight 80 pounds.


----------



## markba633csi

Bill how did you get such a nice even yellow shade? I tried painting a small part with Rustoleum sunflower yellow and it took about 
4 freaking coats to get decent coverage- Did you use the red rusty primer first? Or the gray stuff maybe?
Mark


----------



## Billh51

markba633csi said:


> Bill how did you get such a nice even yellow shade? I tried painting a small part with Rustoleum sunflower yellow and it took about
> 4 freaking coats to get decent coverage- Did you use the red rusty primer first? Or the gray stuff maybe?
> Mark


Hi Mark,
I did use a red rusty primer but also sand blasted before painting. The paint is an enamel that I had mixed up a few years ago to paint some skid steer attachments that I rebuilt. Trying to use up what I have laying around.


----------

